# An 800 Calorie Approach



## MikeyF (Nov 2, 2019)

I have had diabetes for about 6 years, and on the gravy chain of increasing medications.
now 2 x 850mg metformin a day.
I saw many years ago (just after I had been diagnosed) the report of drastically reducing your calorie intake could reverse the effect Type 2 diabetes. Then my doctors disagreed and said it was a fad unproven and dangerous. Roll on a few years and now promoted that it might just have that effect. 
This year I made the decision with a new doctor it was something I was going to do. What do I have to lose 3 months of hardness in my life as opposed a full lifetime.

I started at a weight of 16 stone 8lb , at 4 weeks in I have lost 1 stone 7lb. 
My primary aim is to rid myself of diabetes. That is what I focus on.

I dont cheat I am religious in my approach. I have never dieted before but to be honest Im not finding it difficult. I have told everyone I am on 800 calories no secret. If people know they help. 

Week 5 will complete on Monday. 
I am going to do the 3 months, soup and porridge is my friend as well of lots of slimming products.

Maybe not for everyone but will post my results at the end of the 3 months.   
(well after I have my diabetic review which has just been re-scheduled for 19 dec)  

All I can say is DO IT be positive.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 2, 2019)

Well done on the weight loss and the determination. Good luck. What does the soup and porridge do for your blood levels?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## karloc (Nov 3, 2019)

Good luck, I am almost 2 months in to being diabetic.
I am doing a super low carb and low calorie (not fixed or measured - just not eating much) to floor my blood glucose levels and to loose weight at the same time.

Congratulations on the weight loss so far, are you measuring your BG levels?

Type 2 Diabetes is complex.
My understanding is the main issue in too much Insulin is the main cause of the problem.
Insulin is produced by the body in response to your blood glucose level, on top of that the amount of insulin you produce is related to your weight as the bigger you are the more is needed to get the 'level' needed all around your body. This is where one of the issues starts when being over weight, also because of this you are more likely to become insulin resistant when having more insulin around your body which compounds the issue. Insulin also blocks the ability to use stored fat.
On top of this there are many complications and other factors to often throw in the mix.

My approach has been more about flooring my insulin levels by keeping my carb intake super low. I only used metformin for about 4 days but has I managed to bring my BG levels right down stopped the metformin. By keeping my insulin levels as low as possible I believe it will give my body the best chance of becoming less insulin resistant. I have been working hard on reducing weight at the same time by eating very little and as I loose more I will be increasing my 'exercise' to help with the weight loss.

One word of warning, very restricted diets can leave you short of essential vitamins and minerals, so I do have a few supplements that I take when needed.

Best of luck you you.


----------



## MikeyF (Nov 5, 2019)

karloc said:


> Good luck, I am almost 2 months in to being diabetic.
> I am doing a super low carb and low calorie (not fixed or measured - just not eating much) to floor my blood glucose levels and to loose weight at the same time.
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss so far, are you measuring your BG levels?
> ...



Thanks for the wishes.
One factor that is key in this that seems to be agreed is this is about the fat that gathers around the main organs in your body, I like you initially did low carbs and did get my HbA1c down from 92 to 38 but that not so much about losing weight but improving my diabetic readings. Over time I crept back up till my last readings were HbA1c  58. Now I know I can impact the reading by low carbs but I want more I want rid of diabetes so my approach it to try and get rid of the intestinal fat.  I know I have this as I was diagnosed as having a fatty liver, which has in past be thought to be caused by Diabetes. New thinking is maybe not and maybe a cause of diabetes (or factor to developing) and this actually fits with me as I had a fatty liver back in 1997 where it got picked up in medical review. (Confirmed Diabetes 2013). So in my case fatty liver first diabetes 16 years later plus putting weight on 
Im not measuring blood sugars as like I say this is about getting rid of the fat internally. There is as people know a direct relationship between fat and insulin so by getting the fat in check the theory is this brings the insulin into line.
Good point to make about the essential vitamins and minerals, I do take a multivitamin supplement and where I can have used some of the diet foods from places like Exante which are fortified with extra protein and vitamins, must admit though the shakes are not good and the soups are just OK. For evening meal I have been having different M&S count on us meals with broccoli and other green veg and my wife has been cooking up some of the her own low meals. Not saying I don't want pizza lol but it off the menu for now.     
Other thing is water, water is your friend and not just for not becoming dehydrated but because it improves the rate you burn fat. 
I am employing the thinking of small changes add up. So hot shower every morning (not luke warm but hot) trick your body into thinking you are exercising, as well as exercising later in the day. Walking up steps, parking a little further away from work small things that add up over time.   Seems to be working for me.


----------



## DebbieC (Nov 5, 2019)

MikeyF said:


> Thanks for the wishes.
> One factor that is key in this that seems to be agreed is this is about the fat that gathers around the main organs in your body, I like you initially did low carbs and did get my HbA1c down from 92 to 38 but that not so much about losing weight but improving my diabetic readings. Over time I crept back up till my last readings were HbA1c  58. Now I know I can impact the reading by low carbs but I want more I want rid of diabetes so my approach it to try and get rid of the intestinal fat.  I know I have this as I was diagnosed as having a fatty liver, which has in past be thought to be caused by Diabetes. New thinking is maybe not and maybe a cause of diabetes (or factor to developing) and this actually fits with me as I had a fatty liver back in 1997 where it got picked up in medical review. (Confirmed Diabetes 2013). So in my case fatty liver first diabetes 16 years later plus putting weight on
> Im not measuring blood sugars as like I say this is about getting rid of the fat internally. There is as people know a direct relationship between fat and insulin so by getting the fat in check the theory is this brings the insulin into line.
> Good point to make about the essential vitamins and minerals, I do take a multivitamin supplement and where I can have used some of the diet foods from places like Exante which are fortified with extra protein and vitamins, must admit though the shakes are not good and the soups are just OK. For evening meal I have been having different M&S count on us meals with broccoli and other green veg and my wife has been cooking up some of the her own low meals. Not saying I don't want pizza lol but it off the menu for now.
> ...


----------



## DebbieC (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi my son diagnosed about same time as you, he’s lost 35lb in 8 weeks eating fairly low carb and 3 really healthy meals a day. Am also trying to support him to try and put into remission if possible and reduce meds... he’s on 4 metformin a day and was initially put on gliclazide too... good luck and keep me posted!


----------



## MikeyF (Nov 6, 2019)

Had a little bit of a bump in the road on my endeavour, I pulled a muscle in my calf playing badminton last night. So less exercise than I wanted to do , hobbling around at the moment. Feeling better in myself though and just broken the 15 stone barrier. So something to celebrate .    
Looks like I am going to be pumping more weights and shadow boxing till I'm fully mobile again.
@DebbieC always good to support, my family help me and I do get comfort from it so keep it up with your son, I find planning meals is a pain but having someone in your corner (in my case my wife and kids) is a real bonus.


----------



## MikeyF (Jan 8, 2020)

Ok an update as to where I got to. 
I started at 16 8lb and Hba1c at 58, I completed 12 weeks of 800 calories (well 13 really as I miscount lol).
So I had a doctor appointment and my results were are follows :

After 13 weeks
Hba1c - 44
14 stone 8lb
Liver function perfect 

So a good reduction, but it is going to get better as it takes 3 months for effect to be seen in Hba1c (so effectively this is only accounting for 3 weeks of my diet) 
My cholesterol went from 4.2 to 2.1 with a large proportion of the bad cholesterol really reduced.

So question is did I find this hard ?
Also have I put any weight on ?

I think for myself I did not find it massively hard my thinking being if I don't change then more more meds more problems.
I think you have to really put things in perspective, I will never go back to how I used to eat, but not that I do not eat buns and McDonalds I do but they are treats now. I have pizza like things on pitta bread, I now eat more veg and broccoli .  All these are changes for life !   

As for the weight I am now at 14 stone 2lb, my waist has gone from 38 to 32.   
on about 2000 cals now occasionally more, not actively dieting but still reducing. My target weight being 13 7lb  which I weighed at my fittest. (when I was 23 and playing football)

By the way I have ignored whether I am eating high or low carbs, this is purely about calories, to reduce interstitial fat it is all about calories and doing it quick.  

I wanted to post this to encourage people to go for it. My doctor was really pleased, but too soon to take me off my meds but I think I will get there. Can't wait for my next blood test to see  if I have got it in remission. 

Only thing to do now is really go for the exercise. 

Good Luck to anyone doing this I will post again when I know my results fully.


----------



## DebbieC (Jan 8, 2020)

Congrats... too date James lost 4 stone mainly low carb and was in remission at 10 weeks but still on 4 metformin at mo. Waist from 40 to 34, lots of new jeans now 12.5... hoping to reduce metformin soon, fingers crossed


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 9, 2020)

Calorie reduction works, wife was in pre diabetic range after gaining weight from steroids, joined SW 18 weeks ago and lost 3 stone so far, feels better for it eating plenty fruit & veg & low fat products, imagine fat around organs will be greatly reduced.


----------



## RavingFan (Feb 18, 2020)

karloc said:


> Good luck, I am almost 2 months in to being diabetic.
> I am doing a super low carb and low calorie (not fixed or measured - just not eating much) to floor my blood glucose levels and to loose weight at the same time.
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss so far, are you measuring your BG levels?
> ...


Thank you for sharing. It is so encouraging to read about stories like yours.  Can you please tell me which supplements/vitamins you are taking.


----------



## karloc (Feb 18, 2020)

RavingFan said:


> Thank you for sharing. It is so encouraging to read about stories like yours.  Can you please tell me which supplements/vitamins you are taking.


Some Vitamin C and D on occasions and 
Electrolyte Plus (Potassium, Chloride, Calcium, Magnesium, Sodium) after getting heart palpatations from what I suspected was shortage of Potassium. This was mostly while on very restricted diet.
I am now having a few more carbs on some days with little to no effect on my BG levels so am only taking Vitamin C on occasions now.


----------



## TrevA (Mar 9, 2020)

I did the low calorie diet last year and lost nearly 3 stone in 12 weeks. However, I then reverted to previous bad habits and have put 2 stone back on, but back on it again now.

i use Slimfast shakes for breakfast and lunch, then have a salad for tea. On days when I’m active - bike riding and walking, I’ll have a couple of slices of whole meal or granary toast. I’ve also got the a Michael Mosley/Claire Bailey Fast 800 Recipe Book, so sometimes replace the salad with a 400 calorie meal from the book. Takes a while to get used to it, but it’s amazing how little food you can get by on, and not feel hungry.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 9, 2020)

I like SlimFast too but it shoots the bg up something chronic.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 9, 2020)

Well I'm not surprised -  https://www.fatsecret.co.uk/member/foxyau/meals/1793048/slim+fast


----------



## MikeyF (Mar 24, 2020)

Just checking in to say the weight is still off, still got to be careful I dont slip into bad ways. I have a family to help with that.
I was playing stack more badminton but the Covid 19 put a stop to that.
Now hovering at 13 stone 12 pounds but not actively dieting, I have thought about making a final push but to be honest happy where I am.
I don't want to turn into that person who is alway counting calories, life is for living and think happiness is most paramount in being successful at dieting. Being truthful to yourself and not worrying being a close second.

For anyone reading and contemplating doing this for 12 weeks, I can only say go for it what do you have to lose.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Mar 26, 2020)

Suffering from base of tongue cancer enforced a massive weight loss upon me. At the start of my Radiotherapy i weighed in at 103kg. ( i was 106.8 kg when first diagnosed with cancer). My hbA1c was 98. After 2 operations and 30 rounds of radiotherapy covering 6 months i weighed in at 68kg and my hbA1c was at a staggeringly low of 49. Then i was diagnosed with liver cancer. Anyway my point is i lived on ensure 2kcal banana drinks. So an extreme low calorie diet does lower ones hbA1c to a near pre diabetic level. Same amount of insulin and creon each time it was as though my body adapted and my description of it leveled off my diabetes. Even though i am a type 3c so can't rid myself of diabetes It just shows how extreme calorific restriction behaves. My bg's were between 5-7 and i didnt hypo as much as i  did previously.


----------



## ColinUK (May 26, 2020)

I’m currently doing the 800 calorie thing too 
Early days but I’m not hungry and the weight is coming off.

I’ve ramble on more about it in my Weigtloss ups and downs thread


----------



## Ditto (May 26, 2020)

There are some very brave stoic peoples on here that make me feel very ashamed of my addiction.  I need to get real and get out of double figures.


----------



## Karrinyup93 (Jun 15, 2020)

I think you're all amazing!  I would like to lose another 7lbs to get to my ideal weight 10 stone 5 lbs.  I've dropped nearly 2 stone and am on a low carb reduced fat diet.  Was put on Metformin but felt so evil that I stopped it and tried the diet route instead. It's working slowly.  Now down a complete dress size but still more to go.


----------



## ColinUK (Jun 15, 2020)

Karrinyup93 said:


> I think you're all amazing!  I would like to lose another 7lbs to get to my ideal weight 10 stone 5 lbs.  I've dropped nearly 2 stone and am on a low carb reduced fat diet.  Was put on Metformin but felt so evil that I stopped it and tried the diet route instead. It's working slowly.  Now down a complete dress size but still more to go.


Great work dropping the 2st!


----------



## Karrinyup93 (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks, it's a struggle coz I love bread and potatoes - hey ho!


----------



## ColinUK (Jun 15, 2020)

Karrinyup93 said:


> Thanks, it's a struggle coz I love bread and potatoes - hey ho!


Spuds I can easily do without. Apart from really well done jacket ones and the first crop of Jersey Royals maybe. But bread is tough to do without and I have found myself wandering the bread aisles at Waitrose eyeing up the baguettes and pain rustiques from time to time.


----------

